# Never fails..Darby is facing backlash on twitter over a past gf



## SuperSaiyanGrogu (Aug 2, 2021)

This situation could get messy which is unfortunate 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1423674359298904071


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

SuperSaiyanGrogu said:


> This situation could get messy which is unfortunate
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1423674359298904071


This stuff already been brought up and Darby had proof which is why it went away for a while ..just some roastie looking for attention


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

She seems like a legitimate wackjob.


----------



## SuperSaiyanGrogu (Aug 2, 2021)

Botchy SinCara said:


> This stuff already been brought up and Darby had proof which is why it went away for a while ..just some roastie looking for attention


It's ridiculous, all because Darby is getting famous


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I personally don't think she is lying but also the things she describes to me just sound like a toxic relationship more than abuse. So, my suggestion would be that they break up... except they already did.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

So he never laid a hand on her by her own admission? Well okay then.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Yeah, let's just cancel everyone who's had a toxic relationship, ever, and delete the Earth from existence.*


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Sounds just like a toxic relationship. Sucks she feels this way, but unless there's proof or something there's no way to say this is true. 

Some people forget it's innocent until proven guilty, not the other way around.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Yeah, let's just cancel everyone who's had a toxic relationship, ever, and delete the Earth from existence.*



At some point there has to be personal responsibility. If you let yourself become so manipulated and obsessed with a person that you'll do anything for them not to leave then some of that is on you. Doesn't make what the guy is doing right, but you're also an adult with free will and functioning brain cells.


----------



## MrFlash (Jan 9, 2016)

Just sounds like a toxic relationship that she hasn't moved on from and wants to get back at Darby when he becoming a star in his business. Also it always innocent until proven guilty, plenty of people have made horrible accusations about others only for it to come out as a lie. That's why people ask for proof, it not them being assholes it being sensible in a jaded world.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

These are the worst people of 2021. Desperate for attention and petty enough to try and destroy others lives to get it.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Sounds like he knew better than to treat her like a housewife… _ducks_


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Also, that's not rape. If a guy says " hey you either let me stick it in your butt or I'm leaving "..and then you voluntarily bend over. I mean..yeah, no.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

I fail to see something else than 2 young people being toxic to each other


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

RainmakerV2 said:


> At some point there has to be personal responsibility. If you let yourself become so manipulated and obsessed with a person that you'll do anything for them not to leave then some of that is on you. Doesn't make what the guy is doing right, but you're also an adult with free will and functioning brain cells.


*There's also this:

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1423677644940398595
She sounds like a bitter psycho. I'm definitely not taking this at face value.*


----------



## becauseimafingcaveman (Apr 14, 2021)

So if a guy tells a woman that he wants more sex, that's r*** now? Better start building more prisons


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

I am so over the trial by social media bullshit

if he abused her, arrest him and trial him and lock him up

either that or shut the fuck up

this character assassinations are getting on my tits - covid era has numbed me

this is an old thing as well


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Botchy SinCara said:


> This stuff already been brought up and Darby had proof which is why it went away for a while ..just some roastie looking for attention


What was his proof please?

I can’t believe the amount of people who just believe this straight away and want him cancelled. Stupid fucks. I love Darby and I’m not saying it isn’t true, but there’s no way of knowing.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

rich110991 said:


> What was his proof please?
> 
> I can’t believe the amount of people who just believe this straight away and want him cancelled. Stupid fucks. I love Darby and I’m not saying it isn’t true, but there’s no way of knowing.


there was an internal look at all the stuff, and Darby supposedly shared a lot of text and correspondence with TK and the lawyers which made them comfortable he was in the clear

i am assuming they contacted her too in order to see if there was proof of more serious stuff here side

as we know, nothing came of it


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Did she really equate someone saying they’ll dump you if you don’t have sex to rape?

The lengths the woke will go to to feel victimized. 

Dumbest shit I’ve ever heard.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

rich110991 said:


> What was his proof please?
> 
> I can’t believe the amount of people who just believe this straight away and want him cancelled. Stupid fucks. I love Darby and I’m not saying it isn’t true, but there’s no way of knowing.



She already admitted he never laid hands on her. Manipulating weak minded people into having sex with you or not seeing their family is a shitty thing to do, but it isn't a crime. Everyone already knew Darby Allin was no Saint, I mean cmon.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Randy Lahey said:


> Did she really equate someone saying they’ll dump you if you don’t have sex to rape?
> 
> The lengths the woke will go to to feel victimized.
> 
> Dumbest shit I’ve ever heard.


‘C’mom baby… lemme put it in yer butt’
’no, gross’
’fuck it, i begged a million times, imma leave you to date somebody that lets me put it in the butt’
’ok, the butt it is’
’yeahhh…’

narrator in french: 1 year laterrrrr

’raaaaapeeeee’


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

I’m fucking fuming about the people who just automatically believe her, they don’t even know her or Darby ffs

PS if I was his girlfriend he could do whatever he liked to me at any time 🤣


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

AND the newwwwwwwwww bad thing that happened that everyone pretends to care about that will be forgotten in a week and life doesnt change ! i guess the pizza company got over the pizza cutter faster than twitter warriors though. Best part is this wont change a dam thing about his popularity but likely make this girl be hated more. keep your toxic life out of the media. 

See you guys next week with the next thing 💖💖💖💖


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

Geeee said:


> I personally don't think she is lying but also the things she describes to me just sound like a toxic relationship more than abuse. So, my suggestion would be that they break up... except they already did.


No its abuse. I don't know what the law determines it as in your country, but here in the UK domestic abuse is a massive issue and we've changed laws to show that. He would be looking at jail time here.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

the_flock said:


> No its abuse. I don't know what the law determines it as in your country, but here in the UK domestic abuse is a massive issue and we've changed laws to show that. He would be looking at jail time here.



For what?


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

the_flock said:


> No its abuse. I don't know what the law determines it as in your country, but here in the UK domestic abuse is a massive issue and we've changed laws to show that. He would be looking at jail time here.


No, because it is just her word against him.


----------



## Deathiscoming (Feb 1, 2019)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> These are the worst people of 2021. Desperate for attention and petty enough to try and destroy others lives to get it.


You've also got attention seekers on this forum creating shit threads in Rants or trolling elsewhere on this forum for attention, like Yamcharocks for example. Just the state of the world in 2021.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

rich110991 said:


> What was his proof please?
> 
> I can’t believe the amount of people who just believe this straight away and want him cancelled. Stupid fucks. I love Darby and I’m not saying it isn’t true, but there’s no way of knowing.


Didn't he also abuse homeless people. He's clearly mentally ill.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

RainmakerV2 said:


> She already admitted he never laid hands on her. Manipulating weak minded people into having sex with you or not seeing their family is a shitty thing to do, but it isn't a crime. Everyone already knew Darby Allin was no Saint, I mean cmon.


It definitely is a crime. Mental abuse is a crime... At least in the UK it is.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

rich110991 said:


> I’m fucking fuming about the people who just automatically believe her, they don’t even know her or Darby ffs


I believe her, but I’m certain the things she has said aren’t actually abuse. Darby saying he hates your parents or friends isn’t abuse. That’s an opinion. Darby giving you the choice to either have sex or the relationship is over also isn’t abuse. That’d be like me claiming my employer is abusing me by threatening to fire me if I don’t do my work.

It’s absurdity.


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

So more EX DRAMA?


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

RainmakerV2 said:


> For what?


As I said I don't know what law dictates in the US, but in the UK. Mental abuse is seen as the same as physical abuse. 

We passed a law 6 years ago for psychological abuse which carries a 5 year prison sentence.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

the_flock said:


> It definitely is a crime. Mental abuse is a crime... At least in the UK it is.



How can you prove mental abuse lmao. That's absurd. If saying you're leaving if you don't get more sex is a crime..(like wtf lol, but ok) how can you prove it? Then it's just he said she said. Even if he did do it, you're basically saying women are helpless little creatures who can't tell a 5 toot tall 150 pound dude to fuck off if they don't wanna blow him.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Randy Lahey said:


> I believe her, but I’m certain the things she has said aren’t actually abuse. Darby saying he hates your parents or friends isn’t abuse. That’s an opinion. Darby giving you the choice to either have sex or the relationship is over also isn’t abuse. That’d be like me claiming my employer is abusing me by threatening to fire me if I don’t do my work.
> 
> It’s absurdity.


I agree, I should have said people calling him a rapist


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

the_flock said:


> As I said I don't know what law dictates in the US, but in the UK. Mental abuse is seen as the same as physical abuse.
> 
> We passed a law 6 years ago for psychological abuse which carries a 5 year prison sentence.


And how you prove it as Mental abuse?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

She can fuck right off.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

the_flock said:


> As I said I don't know what law dictates in the US, but in the UK. Mental abuse is seen as the same as physical abuse.
> 
> We passed a law 6 years ago for psychological abuse which carries a 5 year prison sentence.



That is absolutely absurd..women already have a leg up when it comes to reporting any type of abuse ..that just gives them a auto win ....saying you will leave someone if you don't get something is not abuse ..shitty but not abuse


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

Randy Lahey said:


> I believe her, but I’m certain the things she has said aren’t actually abuse. Darby saying he hates your parents or friends isn’t abuse. That’s an opinion. Darby giving you the choice to either have sex or the relationship is over also isn’t abuse. That’d be like me claiming my employer is abusing me by threatening to fire me if I don’t do my work.
> 
> It’s absurdity.


It depends on the lengths he went to. If he said he hates her parents, friends, etc.. That's fine. If he said he hates them and he doesn't want her seeing them. That's abuse. 

Saying if you don't have sex with me or it's over most definitely is psychological abuse. 

Anything which can be done to undermine someone, control them or play on their state of mind is abuse. 

Sorry, but if this is true, then he most definitely is in the wrong. 

Bare in mind he has form for it....


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

the_flock said:


> It depends on the lengths he went to. If he said he hates her parents, friends, etc.. That's fine. If he said he hates them and he doesn't want her seeing them. That's abuse.
> 
> Saying if you don't have sex with me or it's over most definitely is psychological abuse.
> 
> ...


Between what you guys have done to your police and now this, I'm glad I ain't in the UK. You fuckers have lost the plot.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

ProjectGargano said:


> And how you prove it as Mental abuse?


Hard evidence such as messages, social media etc. Go to councilling sessions or speak to an abuse charity and get them to testify on your behalf, therefore it's not your word against theirs. Speak to family and friends and get them to testify. Speak to a lawyer. Write a diary and record everything. Therefore it becomes hard evidence.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Personally I’m going to stop replying to this thread unless something substantial happens because we’re just adding fuel to the fire by talking about it and I’m hoping it isn’t true 😢


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

the_flock said:


> Hard evidence such as messages, social media etc. Go to councilling sessions or speak to an abuse charity and get them to testify on your behalf, therefore it's not your word against theirs. Speak to family and friends and get them to testify. Speak to a lawyer. Write a diary and record everything. Therefore it becomes hard evidence.


Why didnt she went to Police with this "Hard Evidences"?


----------



## jobber81 (Oct 10, 2016)

Botchy SinCara said:


> View attachment 105812
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

the_flock said:


> Hard evidence such as messages, social media etc. Go to councilling sessions or speak to an abuse charity and get them to testify on your behalf, therefore it's not your word against theirs. Speak to family and friends and get them to testify. Speak to a lawyer. Write a diary and record everything. Therefore it becomes hard evidence.



Lmao what kind of weirdo shit is that? Marriages and relationships break up over lack of sex all the time. One person's drive is way higher than the others, one is kinky as shit and the other likes missionary only. That shit happens every day. Now I have to keep some diary of when my partner asks me to try some kind of sex I don't like, or secretly record him getting mad one time and telling me he doesn't wanna go see their parents, just so I can lock him up for emotional abuse when we break up?

The fuck?


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

ProjectGargano said:


> Why didnt she went to Police with this "Hard Evidences"?


Indeed. 

It could be her word against his, but a lot of victims are scared to come forwards. After all its psychological, they feel worthless and probably think nothing will get done. It's similar to rape victims who wash the evidence away and feel ashamed. 

It depends if there is a pattern. If more than 1 person says the same thing and it happened to them too. Then he could be in trouble.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Lmao what kind of weirdo shit is that? Marriages and relationships break up over lack of sex all the time. One person's drive is way higher than the others, one is kinky as shit and the other likes missionary only. That shit happens every day. Now I have to keep some diary of when my partner asks me to try some kind of sex I don't like, or secretly record him getting mad one time and telling me he doesn't wanna go see their parents, just so I can lock him up for emotional abuse when we break up?
> 
> The fuck?


No that's completely different. 

Saying you don't want to go somewhere is not abuse. Stopping someone from going somewhere is. 

Getting angry one time isn't abuse. Getting angry everyday and demeaning/belittling your partner is abuse. 

Not wanting to do a certain sex position isn't abuse. Saying you will leave your partner if they don't have sex with you is emotional blackmail.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

the_flock said:


> No that's completely different.
> 
> Saying you don't want to go somewhere is not abuse. Stopping someone from going somewhere is.
> 
> ...



Emotional blackmail? So if I file for divorce because my wife no longer fucks me I've committed a crime in the UK? God I love America


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Emotional blackmail? So if I file for divorce because my wife no longer fucks me I've committed a crime in the UK? God I love America


Filing for divorce isn't a crime. 
If you no longer have sex, perhaps you need councilling, again not abuse. 
Threatening someone is abuse. 

There's nothing wrong with that law in the UK. A lot of people, both men and women are abused daily and don't speak up. Controlling who they see, controlling their money, controlling what they are and aren't allowed to do. Abusing them to the point that they feel worthless is wrong, surely you can that. 

I'm not going to argue UK Vs USA.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

the_flock said:


> Filing for divorce isn't a crime.
> If you no longer have sex, perhaps you need councilling, again not abuse.
> Threatening someone is abuse.
> 
> ...



That's exactly what you said. 

Here's a situation. "Honey, we haven't had sex in 6 months and I'm over it. Either we start making love again or I'm done." The next day I file for divorce. You just said I committed a crime. True or false?


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

RainmakerV2 said:


> That's exactly what you said.
> 
> Here's a situation. "Honey, we haven't had sex in 6 months and I'm over it. Either we start making love again or I'm done." The next day I file for divorce. You just said I committed a crime. True or false?


It's all about circumstance. 

I'm not sure if not having sex is a valid reason for a divorce, the courts would make you do councilling and explore ways of reigniting that chemistry. 

If you said have sex with me right now or it's over to someone who feels worthless and has been worn down by someone over a period of time, then yes it is abuse.


----------



## Nickademus_Eternal (Feb 24, 2014)

Randy Lahey said:


> I believe her, but I’m certain the things she has said aren’t actually abuse. Darby saying he hates your parents or friends isn’t abuse. That’s an opinion. Darby giving you the choice to either have sex or the relationship is over also isn’t abuse. That’d be like me claiming my employer is abusing me by threatening to fire me if I don’t do my work.
> 
> It’s absurdity.


I don't believe her. Especially when women can be petty as fuck.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

the_flock said:


> It's all about circumstance.
> 
> I'm not sure if not having sex is a valid reason for a divorce, the courts would make you do councilling and explore ways of reigniting that chemistry.
> 
> If you said have sex with me right now or it's over to someone who feels worthless and has been worn down by someone over a period of time, then yes it is abuse.



Courts MAKE you go to councilling? Lmao. Yeah. Have fun with that.

What about putting the shoe on the other foot? What if my wife refusing to have sex with me for 6 months has ruined my self esteem? Made me feel ugly and worthless? I have to embarrassingly jerk off in the bathroom when she's sleeping now. Is that not emotional abuse? How far down the rabbit hole do you wanna go with feelings and emotions here?


----------



## Nickademus_Eternal (Feb 24, 2014)

jobber81 said:


> View attachment 105816


You read the truth.


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

What the heck is even a “toxic” relationship. Is that a clinical term?


----------



## becauseimafingcaveman (Apr 14, 2021)

the_flock said:


> Filing for divorce isn't a crime.
> If you no longer have sex, perhaps you need councilling, again not abuse.
> Threatening someone is abuse.
> 
> ...



There's being trauma-informed, and there's being ridiculous. This is fucking ridiculous.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

RainmakerV2 said:


> So he never laid a hand on her by her own admission? Well okay then.


Abuse doesn´t have to be physical.. In fact, 2 of the 4 most common sorts are emotional and psychological


RainmakerV2 said:


> She already admitted he never laid hands on her. * Manipulating weak minded people into having sex with you or not seeing their family is a shitty thing to do, but it isn't a crime. *Everyone already knew Darby Allin was no Saint, I mean cmon.


Ehh.. Yes it is. It´s hard to prove, but it´s still a crime.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

yeahright2 said:


> Abuse doesn´t have to be physical.. In fact, 2 of the 4 most common sorts are emotional and psychological
> 
> Ehh.. Yes it is. It´s hard to prove, but it´s still a crime.


Whats the crime?


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Whats the crime?


Emotional and/or psychological abuse.
"Emotional abuse is a type of domestic violence. It is illegal in many states under various domestic violence laws. In addition, many of the domestic violence laws make reporting emotional abuse mandatory in some cases. "


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

yeahright2 said:


> Emotional and/or psychological abuse.
> "Emotional abuse is a type of domestic violence. It is illegal in many states under various domestic violence laws. In addition, many of the domestic violence laws make reporting emotional abuse mandatory in some cases. "


How could you ever prove that beyond he said she said unless you secretly tape recorded it happening? Furthermore, how far does that go? What defines it? Go look at my earlier post. What if my wife refusing to have sex with me ruined my self esteem? It's effecting my job. I have to secretly jerk off in the bathroom of my own house. I feel like a failure because I can't please my wife. And on and on. Do I get to claim emotional abuse? What's the boundaries? Where does it begin and end?


----------



## Martyn (Feb 21, 2010)

Shes just an attention seeker jealous of his success.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

I'm not sure why we act like we HAVE to choose a side in these stories. It's possible to respect the alleged victim while also giving the accused the benefit of the doubt. We don't have to call him an abusive rapist or her an attention seeking liar.

Having said that, if her story is true he sounds very manipulative and mentally abusive. But there's not much you can do about that legally. It sucks if this is true, but you can't destroy someone's life without evidence. Twitter's an awful place anyway. They'd say I was an embarrassment to my gender for not hopping on the cancel train.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

I know I said I wasn’t going to reply again but he’s just tweeted


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1423766372069294083


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

What A Maneuver said:


> I'm not sure why we act like we HAVE to choose a side in these stories. It's possible to respect the alleged victim while also giving the accused the benefit of the doubt. We don't have to call him an abusive rapist or her an attention seeking liar.
> 
> Having said that, if her story is true he sounds very manipulative and mentally abusive. But there's not much you can do about that legally. It sucks if this is true, but you can't destroy someone's life without evidence. Twitter's an awful place anyway. They'd say I was an embarrassment to my gender for not hopping on the cancel train.



Bro if every male was arrested for using some not so honorable tactics or language to get laid, pretty sure 70 percent or more of the male population would be registered sex offenders.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

RainmakerV2 said:


> How could you ever prove that beyond he said she said unless you secretly tape recorded it happening? Furthermore, how far does that go? What defines it? Go look at my earlier post. What if my wife refusing to have sex with me ruined my self esteem? It's effecting my job. I have to secretly jerk off in the bathroom of my own house. I feel like a failure because I can't please my wife. And on and on. Do I get to claim emotional abuse? What's the boundaries? Where does it begin and end?


Doesn´t matter. It´s illegal. Proving it might be difficult, but the law is the law.. For all I know it could be interviews not only with the offended part, but also friends, family etc. to establish a pattern.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jan 21, 2019)

If he is such a bad person, then why the hell did you go out with him in the first place??!!!

That guy that posted the message really seems like a total moron. He says "innocent until proven guilty" and "where's the evidence" is so toxic. You've got to be kidding me!! That's the whole foundation of the legal system of every civilized country!!!


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

If he was so horrible why did she begged him to go back with her when he was with in a relation with someone else ?


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

rbl85 said:


> If he was so horrible why did she begged him to go back with her when he was with in a relation with someone else ?


Stockholm syndrome?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

yeahright2 said:


> Doesn´t matter. It´s illegal. Proving it might be difficult, but the law is the law.. For all I know it could be interviews not only with the offended part, but also friends, family etc. to establish a pattern.


Proving what? How can you prove something that has no boundaries or set beginning? So a chick breaks up with a guy and tells her family to tell investigators he was a dick and the dude is guilty? What? That's not how any of this works.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Bro if every male was arrested for using some not so honorable tactics or language to get laid, pretty sure 70 percent or more of the male population would be registered sex offenders.


I'm a sis, and while I agree you can't register someone as a sex offender for being a shitty boyfriend, I'd like to believe 70 percent of the male population doesn't have to be shady to get sex out of a woman. That's just sad. You gotta have more game than that. If the story is true, Darby just sounds like a toxic boyfriend. They suck, but it is what it is.

This story doesn't concern me. Either she's lying or he's a piece of shit. Nothing will come of it.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Metalhead1 said:


> If he is such a bad person, then why the hell did you go out with him in the first place??!!!
> 
> That guy that posted the message really seems like a total moron. He says "innocent until proven guilty" and "where's the evidence" is so toxic. You've got to be kidding me!! That's the whole foundation of the legal system of every civilized country!!!


So, why you choose "her side" if you dont know what happened?


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

yeahright2 said:


> Stockholm syndrome?


No chance


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Best reply from Darby or anyone close to AEW, is no reply. Ignore. Thats all.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Chan Hung said:


> Best reply from Darby or anyone close to AEW, is no reply. Ignore. Thats all.


Darby last girlfriend already did 99% of the work. When woman accuse a man and an other woman basically says "you're saying bullshit", usually the guy is fine


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

What A Maneuver said:


> I'm a sis, and while I agree you can't register someone as a sex offender for being a shitty boyfriend, I'd like to believe 70 percent of the male population doesn't have to be shady to get sex out of a woman. That's just sad. You gotta have more game than that. If the story is true, Darby just sounds like a toxic boyfriend. They suck, but it is what it is.
> 
> This story doesn't concern me. Either she's lying or he's a piece of shit. Nothing will come of it.



You'd be surprised. A lot of horny highschoolers will do some shady shit for some play.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

RainmakerV2 said:


> You'd be surprised. A lot of horny highschoolers will do some shady shit for some play.


Depends on the level of desperation XD


----------



## Nickademus_Eternal (Feb 24, 2014)

What A Maneuver said:


> I'm not sure why we act like we HAVE to choose a side in these stories. It's possible to respect the alleged victim while also giving the accused the benefit of the doubt. We don't have to call him an abusive rapist or her an attention seeking liar.
> 
> Having said that, if her story is true he sounds very manipulative and mentally abusive. But there's not much you can do about that legally. It sucks if this is true, but you can't destroy someone's life without evidence. Twitter's an awful place anyway. They'd say I was an embarrassment to my gender for not hopping on the cancel train.


Nah. I don't have to respect anyone. I'm not saying shit about her until more information comes out.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So Darby to get axed? Hope not.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

At what point do normal couple tiffs become "abuse"? I appreciate what she has gone through, but I do not for one believe that this is a one-sided story.

Furthermore, "he would get upset and scream and yell at me" = argument, no? I have shouted at my girlfriend many times, but we are 2 years strong.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Chan Hung said:


> So Darby to get axed? Hope not.


No, this was already last year and he showed proofs to TK and the EVP's. Only if she had something new incriminating him.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

ProjectGargano said:


> No, this was already last year and he showed proofs to TK and the EVP's. Only if she had something new incriminating him.


she didn’t

out of nowhere - just as Darby is riding a high about to face CM Punk

maybe this toxicity was a 2-way street


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

ProjectGargano said:


> Why didnt she went to Police with this "Hard Evidences"?


You know fuck all about being psychologically manipulated, don't you?


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jan 21, 2019)

ProjectGargano said:


> So, why you choose "her side" if you dont know what happened?


Huh??? What are you talking about? I'm not choosing her side, or any side at all. I just say innocent until proven guilty. Don't screw up a guy's career if he hasn't been found guilty of anything. And honestly, a lot of these accusations do seem sketchy as hell.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jan 21, 2019)

Chan Hung said:


> So Darby to get axed? Hope not.


I hope not either. He is one of the best guys they have and he has not been proven guilty of anything. Just a few wild accusations.


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

Ugh. The UK, and Europe in general, are a backwards society. Europe is the same place where you can be jailed for lying to a woman to get sex. Western society is constantly saying how women are equal to men, even superior, but then treat them as if they're on par with infants.

From what I read, all I'm seeing is your standard toxic relationship. But you know what? If she didn't like the way she was being treated, you know what she could have done? Leave. Nothing was stopping her from leaving the second she felt she was being mentally abused and manipulated. But she didn't, so she gets zero sympathy from me. I wouldn't be surprised if she was abusive and manipulative as well, that's typically how these relationships go. Even when it comes to domestic violence, the women are typically the one that initiates it. Whether she's being violent, or simply being antagonistic.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> she didn’t
> 
> out of nowhere - just as Darby is riding a high about to face CM Punk
> 
> maybe this toxicity was a 2-way street


100%

"did not put his hands on me" is enough to believe there is more to this story. furthermore, his ex-wife coming out and denying the rape story.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Was something stopping her from saying peace out then after said threat? At worst this just makes Darby look like an asshole which is a good warning to his future problems, but legally, its just white noise at this part


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jan 21, 2019)

And honestly, you're going down a very slippery slope if you refer to every bad relationship as abuse. My ex-girlfriend yelled at me, called me stupid names, and even bashed me on social media, yet I'm not yelling "abuse" all over the internet. We all have had bad relationships, and many of us had terrible, clusterfuck relationships. If you called every single one of them "abuse", then you'd be condemning a whole hell of a lot of people to guilt. And she even admitted that he never laid his hands on her. That's really the crux of the biscuit right there.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

RamPaige said:


> Ugh. The UK, and Europe in general, are a backwards society. Europe is the same place where you can be jailed for lying to a woman to get sex. Western society is constantly saying how women are equal to men, even superior, but then treat them as if they're on par with infants.
> 
> From what I read, all I'm seeing is your standard toxic relationship. But you know what? If she didn't like the way she was being treated, you know what she could have done? Leave. Nothing was stopping her from leaving the second she felt she was being mentally abused and manipulated. But she didn't, so she gets zero sympathy from me. I wouldn't be surprised if she was abusive and manipulative as well, that's typically how these relationships go. Even when it comes to domestic violence, the women are typically the one that initiates it. Whether she's being violent, or simply being antagonistic.



Women want equality until it benefits them to act helpless.


----------



## Jay Trotter (Apr 10, 2019)

Why is this being retweeted 14 months later?

I am sure it has nothing to do with him being on the verge of the biggest moment of his career in 4 weeks.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Damn, many people just blindly defending Darby and invalidating this lady.

Lets take a look at what she says situation by situation and point out what could constitute abuse and HOW since some of us are far from on the same page here:

- She claims he would get upset and scream at her and then treat her like a verbal punching bag. I don't know about you guys but I've never done this to my partner at all. Sure, we've fought but never to the point where I'm screaming at her and verbal abuse definitely does constitute abuse.

- Darby allegedly said if she didn't do what he wanted he would leave her which is a manipulation technique and so common with young men these days. Definitely constitutes abusive behaviour and she says it has harmed her long term mental health also.

- Manipulating someone into performing sex acts they're not comfortable with isn't something I'd call rape but once again it is abusive behaviour and shouldn't happen.

- She's still struggling with this to this day which shows that at least to her it's something which has really hurt her emotionally and from what she is saying it's not hard to see why.

---

Furthermore, the response on this forum has been disgusting. OP calling her a hoe, another AEW fan calling her a wackjob, people accusing her of saying this only to want to get back at Darby, desperate for attention and that's only the first page.

Darby gets a pass because he wrestles good? Come on guys, we can all do better. This is the guy that went out and talked about being abusive to homeless people as well so he's far from the innocent hero he's made out to be.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jan 21, 2019)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Women want equality until it benefits them to act helpless.


Many of them basically want to be overly and excessively empowered.

I like your screen name too, btw. The 80s rock band Warrant have a killer song called Mr. Rainmaker.


----------



## Nickademus_Eternal (Feb 24, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Damn, many people just blindly defending Darby and invalidating this lady.
> 
> Lets take a look at what she says situation by situation and point out what could constitute abuse and HOW since some of us are far from on the same page here:
> 
> ...


Nah. Fuck all that shit. People lie just to get money. I'm not siding with her until facts come out. And like was said earlier, why was this posted fourteen months later? And what does being an AEW fan have to do with anything?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Nickademus_Eternal said:


> Nah. Fuck all that shit. People lie just to get money. I'm not siding with her until facts come out. And like was said earlier, why was this posted fourteen months later? And what does being an AEW fan have to do with anything?


What money is she looking for? To my knowledge she isn't launching legal proceedings instead just making people aware that she was abused by this guy. At best she might get a couple hundred dollars to go on a podcast and talk about this in depth but it's not like she's accusing The Rock and is going to get a 5 or 6 figure pay out to appear on television and discuss it.

It was posted during the wrestling #metoo movement last year, she's only revealed it's Darby Allin today. Not sure why, that's her business.

What does being an AEW fan have to do with it? Well, because if he wasn't an AEW guy most people would probably believe her and be against Darby. I still remember this section shouting from the rooftops that Jim Cornette was guilty simply because some preliminary wrestler from OVW said he was a deviant but when it's an AEW guy suddenly we have to give benefit of the doubt and it's not a big deal.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Darby's a piece of shit in real life, that's already known, but damn some of the comments in this thread are vile.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Modern society has bred a whole generation of sociopathic, manipulative womanbabies, and they pose a huge threat to men the world over. Although I know it's best Darby and AEW ignore this mouthbreathing psycho until she crawls back in her hole, a part of me wants to see them sue her for defamation.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

RamPaige said:


> Ugh. The UK, and Europe in general, are a backwards society. Europe is the same place where you can be jailed for lying to a woman to get sex. Western society is constantly saying how women are equal to men, even superior, but then treat them as if they're on par with infants.
> 
> From what I read, all I'm seeing is your standard toxic relationship. But you know what? If she didn't like the way she was being treated, you know what she could have done? Leave. Nothing was stopping her from leaving the second she felt she was being mentally abused and manipulated. But she didn't, so she gets zero sympathy from me. I wouldn't be surprised if she was abusive and manipulative as well, that's typically how these relationships go. Even when it comes to domestic violence, the women are typically the one that initiates it. Whether she's being violent, or simply being antagonistic.


Why are you shitting on Europe?! None of that is even true. It's almost impossible to be jailed for rape by deception in the UK. There have been campaigns to have undercover police jailed for having sex with people they were investigating, those campaigns failed. 

The only case of anything like what you're talking about that I'm aware of is when a woman was jailed for pretending to be a man on the internet, seducing her friend, meeting her while dressed up as a man, turning the lights off and fucking her with a strap on.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

After a situation like Chris Benoit idk why anybody would take a stance of "__ wrestler I like couldn't possibly do something so monstrous". 

Claiming he totally did it is just as ridiculous as proclaiming she's a lying wack job just because you want to see a Punk match. 

The so called evidence definitely doesn't look good for Darby. Not in the he needs to be in jail way. But Tony has kind of backed himself into a corner as wanting to run a morally righteous company. If he came down on Max and Sammy he has to come down on Darby, if he wants to stay consistent. But until there's significant outrage in the terms of losing advertisers and money I'd tell him to do the Dana White and Vince McMahon special and call it a police matter and you'll go from there.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

WrestleFAQ said:


> a part of me wants to see them sue her for defamation.


Fun thing about defamation is you need to prove it's hurt you financially and also prove that it's untrue.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Whether or not it's true, Darby still sounds like an asshole.


----------



## Nickademus_Eternal (Feb 24, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> What money is she looking for? To my knowledge she isn't launching legal proceedings instead just making people aware that she was abused by this guy. At best she might get a couple hundred dollars to go on a podcast and talk about this in depth but it's not like she's accusing The Rock and is going to get a 5 or 6 figure pay out to appear on television and discuss it.
> 
> It was posted during the wrestling #metoo movement last year, she's only revealed it's Darby Allin today. Not sure why, that's her business.
> 
> What does being an AEW fan have to do with it? Well, because if he wasn't an AEW guy most people would probably believe her and be against Darby. I still remember this section shouting from the rooftops that Jim Cornette was guilty simply because some preliminary wrestler from OVW said he was a deviant but when it's an AEW guy suddenly we have to give benefit of the doubt and it's not a big deal.


Again, fuck all that shit. Until proof or more information comes out, I'm believing NOBODY!


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jan 21, 2019)

With the Me Too Movement, it seems like everyone and anyone is making claims of rape or sexual assault. Sometimes it's hard to decipher what's real and what isn't. That's why it's important to prove one's claims and that a person should be innocent until proven guilty. There are some cases where I have no doubt that a person was sexually abused. The proof is undeniable. But then you have claims that are obviously such bullshit. Like Rose McGowan claiming that 20 years ago, Bill Maher told her that he had a big dick. That's total bullshit. And I'll bring up the case of Enzo yet again. He got fired from his coveted position in WWE for accusations that were thrown out of court and proven to be untrue. I've even heard that the woman was a pathological liar. That's danger today, that it creates an environment of guilt by simple accusation.

Regarding these claims, I find it difficult to believe that threatening to leave somebody or screaming at them constitutes sexual abuse. Maybe it makes him a bad boyfriend, but not a serial abuser. If that was the case, a whole shitload of people would be called abusers. Me and my old girlfriend got into screaming matches over stupid shit but neither one of us referred to the other as an abuser. In fact, we're still friends to this day. A guy I know and his girlfriend got in a big fight and she screamed at him and threatened to leave him. Nobody claimed abuse and they're actually happily married today. People get in fights and they yell and scream, and say stupid things. It doesn't mean they're serial sexual abusers. I mean, if he really raped her and held her against her will, I'd be singing a different tune. But she even admits that he never laid a hand on her. I just really think this Me Too movement has gotten completely excessive and out of control. 

Not sure if anyone posted this before, but this came from Priscilla Kelly, Darby's ex-wife. It kind of sheds light that there's definitely 2 sides to this story. I'll copy and paste it below.

_You should really delete that tweet. I know you didn’t name names, however it’s not hard to figure out who you are referring to. Let me get personal here, I WAS sexually assaulted when I was younger. I can not stomach the thought of being in the same room as that person let alone attempting to befriend their wife as you did with me. There’s much more context than you are letting on and it’s not right to potentially bury someone with lack of context and information just to gain sympathy for yourself or relevancy. It may have been a bad relationship but there is no room for you to make statements considering it to be ‘rape’. Especially considering you were the one begging him to be with you after breaking up numerous times. Understand what you are doing when you make statements like this and what you are talking about. There are two sides to this, and I know who I am married to. While he may not be perfect, he is not a rapist or sexually abusive.”_


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jan 21, 2019)

And now I'm seeing Riddle got accused of sexual abuse too. When does it end???


----------



## BroncoBuster3 (Apr 19, 2021)

To be fair, it's not rape but it's more proof that Darby is a shit human being with no regard for anyone but himself. He's shown before that he will use people for his own entertainment and openly brag about it. It's not bottom of the barrel stuff but there's really no defending it without showing what kind of person you are yourself. Dude is a tiny little boy that manipulates people in disgusting ways.


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Fun thing about defamation is you need to prove it's hurt you financially and also prove that it's untrue.


Technically they have to prove its true rather than you having to prove it's untrue, also in the US celebrities can't sue unless they can show the person _knew_ it wasn't true and said it anyway with the purpose of hurting them.

Also, on an entirely unrelated note, its not rape to tell someone you are going to leave them because they've been withholding physical intimacy, nor is it manipulation or abuse.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Alkomesh2 said:


> Also, on an entirely unrelated note, its not rape to tell someone you are going to leave them because they've been withholding physical intimacy, nor is it manipulation or abuse.


Depends on the circumstances.

Physical intimacy occurring and Darby saying something like "Hey, let me fuck your ass or I'm leaving you" is completely abusive. No physical intimacy at all aka a dead bedroom and him saying "Hey, we need more physical intimacy or I'm leaving" not so much.

With Darby being mid to late twenties at the time and this woman being early to mid twenties at the time I'm sure it wasn't a circumstance of no sex occurring at all but moreso Darby wanting to do something she wasn't comfortable with and attempting to manipulate her into it by threatening the relationship.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

@Chip Chipperson let's not make this serious situation an aew fans vs critics thing. Wrestling fans are not the best at serious shit regardless of what company they support. 

On topic, as someone who was actually emotionally abused and gas lit, it does make you emotionally unstable. I can comfortably say aside from it exasperating my anxiety and not dealing with stress very well I'm over it. 

It socks she was emotionally abused but there comes a point where you need to move on. She needs to move on. She may have emotional scars but she's letting it rule her life


----------



## The Icon (Jan 22, 2021)

All I have gathered from this entire thread is Darby likes ugly women.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Stopped reading at "happened in 2016-2017".

I wonder why she decided to make it public 5 years later, right when the guy has busted his ass to make a name for himself. :Eyeroll


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Depends on the circumstances.
> 
> Physical intimacy occurring and Darby saying something like "Hey, let me fuck your ass or I'm leaving you" is completely abusive. No physical intimacy at all aka a dead bedroom and him saying "Hey, we need more physical intimacy or I'm leaving" not so much.
> 
> With Darby being mid to late twenties at the time and this woman being early to mid twenties at the time I'm sure it wasn't a circumstance of no sex occurring at all but moreso Darby wanting to do something she wasn't comfortable with and attempting to manipulate her into it by threatening the relationship.



You do realise that she never said Darby did any of the things you're accusing Darby of above right?


----------



## Nickademus_Eternal (Feb 24, 2014)

zkorejo said:


> Stopped reading at "happened in 2016-2017".
> 
> I wonder why she decided to make it public 5 years later, right when the guy has busted his ass to make a name for himself. :Eyeroll


They always do that.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Nickademus_Eternal said:


> They always do that.


And they always should be ignored when. They clearly want attention and we shouldn't give them that.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

The Icon said:


> All I have gathered from this entire thread is Darby likes ugly women.


Priscilla Kelly is ugly?


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

RamPaige said:


> Ugh. The UK, and Europe in general, are a backwards society.


How is the UK and Europe backwards?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Alkomesh2 said:


> You do realise that she never said Darby did any of the things you're accusing Darby of above right?


Nope, she's left it up in the air. I've seen this happen before, many people give talented people a pass on these things and it's disgusting. You're doing that currently.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> Priscilla Kelly is ugly?


Yes


----------



## The Icon (Jan 22, 2021)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> Priscilla Kelly is ugly?



Not for me pal , I'd say ugly.


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Nope, she's left it up in the air. I've seen this happen before, many people give talented people a pass on these things and it's disgusting. You're doing that currently.


I'm not giving him a pass for anything, if he did the stuff you've accused him off that's gross, I'm just pointing out that he isn't even accused of that stuff by the victim.

Its one thing to believe everything said by a victim of sexual/emotional abuse, its another thing to invent further accusations/details not alleged by the victim.

Its like saying you hate Harvey Weinstein because he's a cannibal.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

That screenshot in the OP is so stupid. Claiming that "innocent until proven guilty" and "needing/wanting evidence" is toxic is peak stupidity. This culture we have where someone is immediately innocent and should immediately be locked away for life the second an accusation is made is the real toxicity.


----------



## Nickademus_Eternal (Feb 24, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Nope, she's left it up in the air. I've seen this happen before, many people give talented people a pass on these things and it's disgusting. You're doing that currently.


She's not gonna fuck you bro.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Nickademus_Eternal said:


> She's not gonna fuck you bro.


His got a point. People do hero worship and excuse shit. And Darby has admitted to treating the homeless badly 

Like I told him, don't make this thread another battleground


----------



## Nickademus_Eternal (Feb 24, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> His got a point. People do hero worship and excuse shit. And Darby has admitted to treating the homeless badly
> 
> Like I told him, don't make this thread another battleground


I understand what you're saying, but I'm not siding with ANYONE until I know the whole story.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Where’s the stuff about him treating the homeless badly? Also I skipped through the Jericho podcast and didn’t hear anything about the toilet story, unless I missed it? I think Jericho did sound a bit uncomfortable interviewing him to be honest, but that doesn’t really mean anything.


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

RamPaige said:


> Ugh. The UK, and Europe in general, are a backwards society. Europe is the same place where you can be jailed for lying to a woman to get sex. Western society is constantly saying how women are equal to men, even superior, but then treat them as if they're on par with infants.
> 
> From what I read, all I'm seeing is your standard toxic relationship. But you know what? If she didn't like the way she was being treated, you know what she could have done? Leave. Nothing was stopping her from leaving the second she felt she was being mentally abused and manipulated. But she didn't, so she gets zero sympathy from me. I wouldn't be surprised if she was abusive and manipulative as well, that's typically how these relationships go. Even when it comes to domestic violence, the women are typically the one that initiates it. Whether she's being violent, or simply being antagonistic.


The fact that all you're seeing is a "standard toxic relationship" does not prove shit about European society. It does, however, shed a certain light on your spirit.
The fact that you think that she could just have left from a toxic relationship where she was psychologically and emotionally manipulated tells us even more about your state of mind: You're clueless. Most people realize that shit only years after they've been discarded (and I'm using that word on purpose) by the manipulator, and then they feel even worse for it.

Disclaimer: I am not calling for Darby to be cancelled or anything, especially since there is probably no actual proof, and people have too often been wrongfully accused, but your attitude is... urgh.


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> What money is she looking for? To my knowledge she isn't launching legal proceedings instead just making people aware that she was abused by this guy. At best she might get a couple hundred dollars to go on a podcast and talk about this in depth but it's not like she's accusing The Rock and is going to get a 5 or 6 figure pay out to appear on television and discuss it.
> 
> It was posted during the wrestling #metoo movement last year, she's only revealed it's Darby Allin today. Not sure why, that's her business.
> 
> What does being an AEW fan have to do with it? Well, because if he wasn't an AEW guy most people would probably believe her and be against Darby. I still remember this section shouting from the rooftops that Jim Cornette was guilty simply because some preliminary wrestler from OVW said he was a deviant but when it's an AEW guy suddenly we have to give benefit of the doubt and it's not a big deal.


Chip Chipperson, voice of reason. Thank you.


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

Is it callous to say I don’t care?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

DOTL said:


> Is it callous to say I don’t care?



No. People are over all this stuff getting reported years after the fact with no evidence.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Kopros_The_Great said:


> The fact that all you're seeing is a "standard toxic relationship" does not prove shit about European society. It does, however, shed a certain light on your spirit.
> The fact that you think that she could just have left from a toxic relationship where she was psychologically and emotionally manipulated tells us even more about your state of mind: You're clueless. Most people realize that shit only years after they've been discarded (and I'm using that word on purpose) by the manipulator, and then they feel even worse for it.
> 
> Disclaimer: I am not calling for Darby to be cancelled or anything, especially since there is probably no actual proof, and people have too often been wrongfully accused, but your attitude is... urgh.



Manipulating weak minded people is shitty but it isn't a crime unless you're frauding money off them or putting your hands on them. There's no definition of what "manipulation " is. Devious manipulation to one person may just be foreplay to another.

But honestly I don't even think frauding money off them is a crime either. Televangelists run ads all the time where they claim if you give them your bank account and plant a "1,000 dollar seed" that God will make all their problems go away. So I mean, yeah.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Manipulating weak minded people is shitty but it isn't a crime unless you're frauding money off them or putting your hands on them. There's no definition of what "manipulation " is. Devious manipulation to one person may just be foreplay to another.
> 
> But honestly I don't even think frauding money off them is a crime either. Televangelists run ads all the time where they claim if you give them your bank account and plant a "1,000 dollar seed" that God will make all their problems go away. So I mean, yeah.


Manipulation for sex should also be a crime.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Nickademus_Eternal said:


> She's not gonna fuck you bro.


We live in different countries, never have met and I have a girlfriend of 5 and a half years.

Safe to say we're both not looking to fuck one another.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Geert Wilders said:


> Manipulation for sex should also be a crime.



I mean..in a perfect world..yeah. But again, define "manipulation". Then try to prove it.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

RainmakerV2 said:


> I mean..in a perfect world..yeah. But again, define "manipulation". Then try to prove it.


agree. It’s a very grey area. 

Unless a woman makes it known during the alleged abuse, I cannot see how accusations relating to the past can be proven. Like many say, it’s a he say she say. 

In terms of this story, why did this woman come out with the name 7 months later? To me, it suggests she has been seeing his success and has been feeling anger, jealousy or a bit of both. I have no doubt that there is some truth to this story, but this feels like a two way toxic street.


----------



## GTL2 (Sep 1, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Damn, many people just blindly defending Darby and invalidating this lady.
> 
> Lets take a look at what she says situation by situation and point out what could constitute abuse and HOW since some of us are far from on the same page here:
> 
> ...


From what I can tell, he's a narcissistic, manipulative dick.

A clever trick many women use in these situations is not to date people like that. 

This whole thing shouldn't be anyone's business apart from theirs. Anyone who tries to enlist a twitter mob to screw over a former partner's career was probably not without toxicity in the relationship either


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

GTL2 said:


> From what I can tell, he's a narcissistic, manipulative dick.
> 
> A clever trick many women use in these situations is not to date people like that.
> 
> This whole thing shouldn't be anyone's business apart from theirs. Anyone who tries to enlist a twitter mob to screw over a former partner's career was probably not without toxicity in the relationship either


Exactly. He's probably a shitty person but I'm just referencing criminality here. Nothing he's done has come close. If he's really treating you like a verbal punching bag every night, set up a little Webcam in the house and catch him doing the shit. Otherwise he can just say that you were insulting him too and he was just firing back. That's why you report these things when they happen, to avoid he said she said.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

The Icon said:


> Not for me pal , I'd say ugly.


Word?











.... well okay then, you do you brother.


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Manipulating weak minded people is shitty but* it isn't a crime* unless you're frauding money off them or putting your hands on them. There's no definition of what "manipulation " is. Devious manipulation to one person may just be foreplay to another.
> 
> But honestly I don't even think frauding money off them is a crime either. Televangelists run ads all the time where they claim if you give them your bank account and plant a "1,000 dollar seed" that God will make all their problems go away. So I mean, yeah.


You do realize different countries have different laws, don't you?

Anyway, I'm not calling Darby a criminal. I'm not calling him anything because I don't know if any of the allegations are true, but if they are, he's a cunt.


----------



## Bit Bitterson (Sep 18, 2020)

We don’t give a shit, lady, get a job.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Kopros_The_Great said:


> You do realize different countries have different laws, don't you?
> 
> Anyway, I'm not calling Darby a criminal. I'm not calling him anything because I don't know if any of the allegations are true, but if they are, he's a cunt.


We're in America hoss. So, there ya go


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

RainmakerV2 said:


> *We're in America* hoss. So, there ya go


Hard to miss that part.


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

zkorejo said:


> And they always should be ignored when. They clearly want attention and we shouldn't give them that.





zkorejo said:


> Stopped reading at "happened in 2016-2017".
> 
> I wonder why she decided to make it public 5 years later, right when the guy has busted his ass to make a name for himself. :Eyeroll


Disgusting.


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

GTL2 said:


> From what I can tell, he's a narcissistic, manipulative dick.
> 
> *A clever trick many women use in these situations is not to date people like that.*
> 
> This whole thing shouldn't be anyone's business apart from theirs. Anyone who tries to enlist a twitter mob to screw over a former partner's career was probably not without toxicity in the relationship either


Clever narcissistic, manipulative dicks (or cunts for that matter) have a superficial charm to themselves that cover up their shitty persona, and naive people easily fall for that.
As soon as you think "They're never gonna get me!", they got you.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

RainmakerV2 said:


> No. People are over all this stuff getting reported years after the fact with no evidence.


Does it matter when it's reported if it did actually happen. 

Jimmy Saville molested kids for 40 years and abused his position as an entertainer yet barely anyone knew and those that did kept their mouths shut, he had hero status for decades. When the police started investigating historical crimes, it was too late as he had died. 

People shit on the metoo movement, but its essential.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

I told this story to my wife and the first thing she said was that if the allegations are true then it's rape. 

That's from a female perspective.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Kopros_The_Great said:


> Disgusting.


Like I said. I stopped reading at 2016-2017. I have no idea what happened but I do know she's making it public now just to hurt the guy. Which in itself is just as disgusting imo.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

zkorejo said:


> Like I said. I stopped reading at 2016-2017. I have no idea what happened but I do know she's making it public now just to hurt the guy. *Which in itself is just as disgusting imo.*


Wait are you saying that

A. even if this is all true, she's just as bad as him for telling it now

Or

B. I don't believe her, but think that false accusers are just as disgusting as abusers. 

Because A is a nuts stance to take


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> Wait are you saying that
> 
> A. even if this is all true, she's just as bad as him for telling it now
> 
> ...


Um no. I said I have no idea what even the story is. But this is just to destroy someone and not at all about justice. She should have filed a complaint against him to the authorities in 2016-2017 if he did abuse her. This is not the right way to get justice.


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

zkorejo said:


> Um no. I said I have no idea what even the story is. But this is just to destroy someone and not at all about justice. *She should have filed a complaint against him to the authorities in 2016-2017 if he did abuse her*. This is not the right way to get justice.


You, too, have no idea what being emotionally abused and manipulated does to a person and their self esteem. Absolutely clueless.

Many people who have been through this shit blame themselves for years after, and cannot in any way shape or form muster the strength to speak out. Fuck your stance on this.


----------



## GTL2 (Sep 1, 2016)

Kopros_The_Great said:


> Clever narcissistic, manipulative dicks (or cunts for that matter) have a superficial charm to themselves that cover up their shitty persona, and naive people easily fall for that.
> As soon as you think "They're never gonna get me!", they got you.


Well yeah, they do. And an adult is responsible for who they date.


----------



## GTL2 (Sep 1, 2016)

the_flock said:


> I told this story to my wife and the first thing she said was that if the allegations are true then it's rape.
> 
> That's from a female perspective.


On what planet is this rape?


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Kopros_The_Great said:


> You, too, have no idea what being emotionally abused and manipulated does to a person and their self esteem. Absolutely clueless.
> 
> Many people who have been through this shit blame themselves for years after, and cannot in any way shape or form muster the strength to speak out. *Fuck your stance on this.*


What's with all the hostility dude. Don't come to a forum if you can't take other people's opinions.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

zkorejo said:


> Um no. I said I have no idea what even the story is. But this is just to destroy someone and not at all about justice. She should have filed a complaint against him to the authorities in 2016-2017 if he did abuse her. This is not the right way to get justice.


But it's kinda common knowledge that folk have a hard time coming forward out of fear of not being believed and or embarrassment. Even taking him out of it, like just generally speaking even when the victim and abuser are just normal not in the spotlight people, folk have issues coming forward. 
So while I'm against the idea of you have to believe all women, because that's just insane and one sided. The whole "why didn't they come forward immediately" thing isn't as great of a knock as folk want it to be. 

He could be innocent and if he is she's sick and should be locked up. But if she's telling the truth, I don't see how you could say with a straight face could say she's just as wrong as him for wanting him to suffer for what he did.


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

zkorejo said:


> What's with all the hostility dude. Don't come to a forum if you can't take other people's opinions.


I'm on a wrestling forum, not on a "euphemizing emotional abuse forum".


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

the_flock said:


> Does it matter when it's reported if it did actually happen.
> 
> Jimmy Saville molested kids for 40 years and abused his position as an entertainer yet barely anyone knew and those that did kept their mouths shut, he had hero status for decades. When the police started investigating historical crimes, it was too late as he had died.
> 
> People shit on the metoo movement, but its essential.



Yes. Because it's infinitely harder to almost impossible to prove when you don't report it til months or years later. That's the point.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> But it's kinda common knowledge that folk have a hard time coming forward out of fear of not being believed and or embarrassment. Even taking him out of it, like just generally speaking even when the victim and abuser are just normal not in the spotlight people, folk have issues coming forward.
> So while I'm against the idea of you have to believe all women, because that's just insane and one sided. The whole "why didn't they come forward immediately" thing isn't as great of a knock as folk want it to be.
> 
> He could be innocent and if he is she's sick and should be locked up. But if she's telling the truth, I don't see how you could say with a straight face could say she's just as wrong as him for wanting him to suffer for what he did.


That's my point. There's absolutely NO way of knowing the truth. And as you can see in this very thread, people get riled up so much they don't even need evidence. Internet has become judge jury and executioner based off their emotions, likes/dislikes and short sightedness. 

This case will go nowhere and the only thing it accomplishes is character assassination of a man based on personal feelings, allegations and emotions of dimwits (like the one I just encountered here).

You know why? Because as I said, this is not the right way to go about it. Get your evidence and go to the authorities and do it the right way.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Kopros_The_Great said:


> I'm on a wrestling forum, not on a "euphemizing emotional abuse forum".


Exactly! then discuss wrestling and chill. No need to get all riled up over an allegation.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

GTL2 said:


> On what planet is this rape?


It could be considered coercion which is starting to be considered sexual assault or rape. Stuff like this is best discussed with females you know on a personal level. Because hearing it first presented with a case like this always have that air of "she's trying to ruin a successful man". 

But basically it comes down to a lot of woman have had sex they didn't necessarily want to have out of fear of a negative consequence if they said no. Be it fear if being raped or beaten if they said no. Or in the case of a relationship having that dangled over their head.


----------



## GTL2 (Sep 1, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> It could be considered coercion which is starting to be considered sexual assault or rape. Stuff like this is best discussed with females you know on a personal level. Because hearing it first presented with a case like this always have that air of "she's trying to ruin a successful man".
> 
> But basically it comes down to a lot of woman have had sex they didn't necessarily want to have out of fear of a negative consequence if they said no. Be it fear if being raped or beaten if they said no. Or in the case of a relationship having that dangled over their head.


Fear of being beaten is coercion, this isn't. Forming a decision about whether you want to stay with a partner is something an adult has to do.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

zkorejo said:


> That's my point. There's absolutely NO way of knowing the truth. And as you can see in this very thread, people get riled up so much they don't even need evidence. Internet has become judge jury and executioner based off their emotions, likes/dislikes and short sightedness.
> 
> This case will go nowhere and the only thing it accomplishes is character assassination of a man based on personal feelings, allegations and emotions of dimwits (like the one I just encountered here).
> 
> You know why? Because as I said, this is not the right way to go about it. Get your evidence and go to the authorities and do it the right way.


Speaking broadly here, but that's the hard thing about sexual assault cases at least in the US are handled awfully and surprisingly very light if there even is a conviction. So taking her out of it, I could see why a true victim would want to use mob justice especially if said abuser is a celebrity. 

But me personally I'm operating on a by the numbers thing on these allegations with no solid evidence. I can buy 1 to 2 people would make up some shit to fuck somebody over. But when you're on a Cosby or Joey Ryan level where it's dozens and dozens of folk then it's too much smoke for their to not be some fire.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

whether it's ture or not means nothing if she has no proof. she has no proof and she knows it so what is she trying to accomplish? get attention from strangers and make Darby look bad 5 years after the shit supposedly happened? sorry if you were in a bad relationship but the ship has sailed far far away at this point to bring it up with no evidence of anything


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

GTL2 said:


> Fear of being beaten is coercion, this isn't. Forming a decision about whether you want to stay with a partner is something an adult has to do.


it would likely be considered coercion as it would be considered emotional blackmail. If he's allegedly holding their relationship over her to get approval to have sex, then that would be probably be considered coercion. 










How Do You Know If You Were Sexually Coerced?


Sexual trauma can happen in many ways, and it doesn't always involve physical force.




www.healthline.com





That's a good link as it's give scenarios that define coercion while also acknowledging real adult things like "yes you can have a healthy alcoholic buzz and properly consent to sex on a date".


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1424058164945772546


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

GTL2 said:


> On what planet is this rape?


Forcing someone to have sex with you is rape. 

He's basically saying have sex with me or else.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Yes. Because it's infinitely harder to almost impossible to prove when you don't report it til months or years later. That's the point.


Thats what the metoo movement is about. The more people that come forwards, the more the issue is highlighted. Obviously when this happens you get a lot of bogus and fake complaints, but you also get those who were genuinely abused. 

Darby has admitted to abusing homeless people and how many women have come forwards against him now... 2 is it.


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

alex0816 said:


> whether it's ture or not means nothing if she has no proof. she has no proof and she knows it so what is she trying to accomplish? get attention from strangers and make Darby look bad 5 years after the shit supposedly happened? sorry if you were in a bad relationship but the ship has sailed far far away at this point to bring it up with no evidence of anything


It probably helps her coping with her experiences.

Darby didn't care for her wellbeing, so why should she care for his? (*IF* the allegations are true, of course)


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Kopros_The_Great said:


> You, too, have no idea what being emotionally abused and manipulated does to a person and their self esteem. Absolutely clueless.
> 
> Many people who have been through this shit blame themselves for years after, *and cannot in any way shape or form muster the strength to speak out.* Fuck your stance on this.


how does the description of that mentality coincide with airing it all on twitter twice over 2 years?


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> how does the description of that mentality coincide with airing it all on twitter twice over 2 years?


Maybe she thinks it's a place where people have her back, in the wake of the Speaking Out Movement and all. Some people need the circle jerk.

Maybe she just wants revenge. Not putting that past her. And even though revenge is petty, I can totally see how someone with emotional stability issues might think revenge brings closure, even though that's clearly a fallacy.

Hate is an attracting force.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Kopros_The_Great said:


> *Maybe she thinks it's a place where people have her back, *in the wake of the Speaking Out Movement and all. Some people need the circle jerk.
> 
> Maybe she just wants revenge. Not putting that past her. And even though revenge is petty, I can totally see how someone with emotional stability issues might think revenge brings closure, even though that's clearly a fallacy.
> 
> Hate is an attracting force.


i hope for her case this is not the thought-process

she should see a therapist and then the police, in that order

twitter / online is an unforgiving place

what i love about the me too movement, was that there was consequences / Weinstein was charged, prosecuted and sentenced

what i hate about the ‘trial by socials’ we have now is there is no follow-through and its really just a kangaroo court of public opinion - say something wrong the one side, and you’re a ‘rapist protector that hates women’ / say something wrong the other side and you‘re a ‘sjw snowflake’

all in all, i’ve gotten numb to it in all honesty


----------



## GTL2 (Sep 1, 2016)

the_flock said:


> Forcing someone to have sex with you is rape.
> 
> He's basically saying have sex with me or else.


It's the bit following the "or else" part that you need to focus on.

or else..... I will perform a BTS karoake (not rape)
or else......I will destroy your professional reputation (rape)
or else......I will buy a subscription to the New York Times (not rape)
or else......I will will block your sister's college application (rape)
or else......I will leave you (not rape)*

If he says something like this, it isn't forcing anyone to have sex. It is saying that you need to leave him. The law is not there to replace your ability to be an adult.

*in the context here. If there were say a family involved where she might lose access to children, that could be a different matter


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i hope for her case this is not the thought-process
> 
> she should see a therapist and then the police, in that order
> 
> ...


Welp, you're clearly able to think rationally then. And while all of the things you said are correct imo, a lot of people who have been psychologically and emotionally abused and *destroyed* aren't (or are no longer) capable of this thought process. They're wrecks, to put it mildly.

Additionally, there is a not so small chance that the police will not believe or simply cannot help her - lack of evidence and shit - and fear of rejection is often a big issue in people who have been manipulated. To those people, every platform where at least some people believe them, is an anchor and refuge.

Dont get me wrong; I'm not here to defend mob or vigilante justice, cancel culture is a plague that needs to be cancelled. Seeing how so many people in here just blindly defend a man that has admitted to being a P.O.S. before, and resort to nothing short of victim blaming, makes my blood boil though. Next they're gonna blame her for her slutty outfit.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jan 21, 2019)

GTL2 said:


> Well yeah, they do. And an adult is responsible for who they date.


Really. We're talking about grown adults and there has to be some personal responsibility here. I am sick and tired of seeing cases of women who allege abuse over Twitter or Instagram, and then you see that they're dating a drug dealer or a guy who just got out of jail for the 4th time. I can cite cases of this left and right. If you don't want to be abused, then don't flock to the excitement of dating a bad boy. 

I am not saying that Darby is any of these things and I'm not saying he's innocent or guilty. But under the laws of every civilized nation, the basis is innocent until proven guilty. And right now, there is no proof that Darby did any of this. Just because this woman says it on Twitter, it doesn't mean it's automatically true. Just imagine if a Twitter post was the judge and jury. We'd be living in dangerous and screwed up times.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Never bend the knee to Twitter.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

alex0816 said:


> whether it's ture or not means nothing if she has no proof. she has no proof and she knows it so what is she trying to accomplish? get attention from strangers and make Darby look bad 5 years after the shit supposedly happened? sorry if you were in a bad relationship but the ship has sailed far far away at this point to bring it up with no evidence of anything


I'm not sure that is how this works, Alex.

If she wanted to have him charged criminally or whatever she would need proof but she is allowed to bring up her experiences whenever she wants and whenever she feels comfortable to do so.

Look at the situation of other high profile people, Bill Cosby is a great example of a guy who went around sexually assaulting people for decades but the majority didn't come forward until 2017-2018. Going off your logic the ship has sailed and those victims shouldn't be able to say anything because they have no evidence.

Not how it works and not how it should work.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

GTL2 said:


> or else..... I will perform a BTS karoake (not rape)
> or else......I will destroy your professional reputation (rape)
> or else......I will buy a subscription to the New York Times (not rape)
> or else......I will will block your sister's college application (rape)
> or else......I will leave you (not rape)*


The ones you listed as "rape" aren't "rape", either. That's called blackmail.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

Kopros_The_Great said:


> It probably helps her coping with her experiences.
> 
> Darby didn't care for her wellbeing, so why should she care for his? (*IF* the allegations are true, of course)


that's what therapy is for, not twitter.....


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

RapShepard said:


> Speaking broadly here, but that's the hard thing about sexual assault cases at least in the US are handled awfully and surprisingly very light if there even is a conviction. So taking her out of it, I could see why a true victim would want to use mob justice especially if said abuser is a celebrity.
> 
> But me personally I'm operating on a by the numbers thing on these allegations with no solid evidence. I can buy 1 to 2 people would make up some shit to fuck somebody over. But when you're on a Cosby or Joey Ryan level where it's dozens and dozens of folk then it's too much smoke for their to not be some fire.


The Cosby thing was pretty much open and shut, for me at least. You've got like what 67 women saying that he got them drunk, fed them Quaaludes and then started fondling them. The Joey Ryan thing -- he abused his power as a wrestler with a sexual gimmick to inappropriately grope multiple women.

This Darby story, eh.. at worst he sounds like he can be a prick and a bit of a manipulator in an argument with a lover, but then again who hasn't had a bad fight and said mean shit. She wasn't a drunk 16 year old girl like that Marty Scurll mess. She was an adult, and part of being an adult is being able to walk away. If you feel it's abuse well there is a door, and as hard as that is to walk out it, the door was there and by her own admission he never laid a hand on her.

To me that's pretty open and shut. There's nothing criminal here, just a guy who when he gets angry can say mean shit and a girl who couldn't walk out on her rising star boyfriend. Jilted lovers.. oh well, not like it's anything new or shocking. 

I had this talk with my girlfriend and my mom back when Darby story came out during the me too movement -- my mom basically said that the girl could go fuck her hat and my girlfriend, being especially sensitive to the subject, basically shrugged her shoulders and moved on, just like everybody else will.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I'm not sure that is how this works, Alex.
> 
> If she wanted to have him charged criminally or whatever she would need proof but she is allowed to bring up her experiences whenever she wants and whenever she feels comfortable to do so.
> 
> ...


if you are not living under a rock, bill Cosby was let go recently. I mean this case alone will make women a bit more hesitant to come forward. It only cements the fact that women need to speak up when these things actually happen. 

Retrospective cases are really tough to win.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Geert Wilders said:


> if you are not living under a rock, bill Cosby was let go recently. I mean this case alone will make women a bit more hesitant to come forward. It only cements the fact that women need to speak up when these things actually happen.
> 
> Retrospective cases are really tough to win.


Especially when other ex girlfriend are defending the guy.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

CovidFan said:


> The ones you listed as "rape" aren't "rape", either. That's called blackmail.


Blackmail sex is definitely considered rape


BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> The Cosby thing was pretty much open and shut, for me at least. You've got like what 67 women saying that he got them drunk, fed them Quaaludes and then started fondling them. The Joey Ryan thing -- he abused his power as a wrestler with a sexual gimmick to inappropriately grope multiple women.
> 
> This Darby story, eh.. at worst he sounds like he can be a prick and a bit of a manipulator in an argument with a lover, but then again who hasn't had a bad fight and said mean shit. She wasn't a drunk 16 year old girl like that Marty Scurll mess. She was an adult, and part of being an adult is being able to walk away. If you feel it's abuse well there is a door, and as hard as that is to walk out it, the door was there and by her own admission he never laid a hand on her.
> 
> ...


If what she said is true he emotionally abused her for sex


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Geert Wilders said:


> if you are not living under a rock, bill Cosby was let go recently. I mean this case alone will make women a bit more hesitant to come forward. It only cements the fact that women need to speak up when these things actually happen.
> 
> Retrospective cases are really tough to win.


He was let go because the prosecutor was a lazy asshole that needlessly used evidence that he didnt have to use to convict cosby. Had little to do with the time it took to report.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

She'd probably get more people to listen to her if she stopped purposely using incendiary language to get her point across. Call it what it is, a manipulative asshole made your life hell and you're getting it out cuz fuck him, no need to needlessly throw around the r word


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

RapShepard said:


> Blackmail sex is definitely considered rapeIf what she said is true he emotionally abused her for sexCosby didn't get out because he was innocent he got out because a previous DA promised he wouldn't be tried for things he admitted to doing in his 2005 case


if you can re-read my post, i did not call bill cosby innocent.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Geert Wilders said:


> if you can re-read my post, i did not call bill cosby innocent.


You're right by bad man


----------



## 749129 (Oct 24, 2020)

When did they get broke up?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

It sounded like a toxic relationship that she was able to get herself out of. He was a shitty boyfriend, let's move on.


----------



## GTL2 (Sep 1, 2016)

CovidFan said:


> The ones you listed as "rape" aren't "rape", either. That's called blackmail.


When the duress is so extreme that consent cannot be given in any kind of meaningful way, then it's blackmail and it's rape.


----------



## GTL2 (Sep 1, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Blackmail sex is definitely considered rapeIf what she said is true he emotionally abused her for sex


That stretches the idea of "emotional abuse" to a ridiculous extent. When you can buy into ideas as absurd as that, you can believe anything. Will buying dinner be bribery sex? Using Just For Men deception sex?

She is a grown woman. It is up to her to decide whether the man in front of her is someone she wants to have sex with. It's not the job of the law to make her life decisions for her.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

GTL2 said:


> That stretches the idea of "emotional abuse" to a ridiculous extent. When you can buy into ideas as absurd as that, you can believe anything. Will buying dinner be bribery sex? Using Just For Men deception sex?
> 
> She is a grown woman. It is up to her to decide whether the man in front of her is someone she wants to have sex with. It's not the job of the law to make her life decisions for her.


You're being deliberately obtuse and avoiding reality. The reality of things is that getting out of shitty let alone abusive relationships be you male or female, be it romantic, familial, or friend isn't as simple as "just walk away". 

Look I get it, it's hard to think about those things as assault because as younger people most of us did wild things for sex. But yeah, putting someone in a "you fuck me right now or it's over" situation isn't getting real consent to fuck. And yes while sex is important in a relationship, there's a right and wrong way to go about trying to get on the same sexual page.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

RapShepard said:


> You're being deliberately obtuse and avoiding reality. The reality of things is that getting out of shitty let alone abusive relationships be you male or female, be it romantic, familial, or friend isn't as simple as "just walk away".
> 
> Look I get it, it's hard to think about those things as assault because as younger people most of us did wild things for sex. But yeah, putting someone in a "you fuck me right now or it's over" situation isn't getting real consent to fuck. And yes while sex is important in a relationship, there's a right and wrong way to go about trying to get on the same sexual page.


She didn't want to walk away.

I know it's really hard to just leave but usually people who wanted to leave but couldn't won't call the man or woman for months to get back together
Normally it's the abuser who will try to get back with the other person


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> She didn't want to walk away.
> 
> I know it's really hard to just leave but usually people who wanted to leave but couldn't won't call the man or woman for months to get back together
> Normally it's the abuser who will try to get back with the other person


You're also talking what should happen on paper vs reality. Actual abuse victims going back to their abusers or doing destructive things isn't an uncommon thing. Again take it away from Darby the successful wrestler and his indie wrestling girlfriend. In the real world this shit happens all the time.


----------



## GTL2 (Sep 1, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> You're being deliberately obtuse and avoiding reality. The reality of things is that getting out of shitty let alone abusive relationships be you male or female, be it romantic, familial, or friend isn't as simple as "just walk away".
> 
> Look I get it, it's hard to think about those things as assault because as younger people most of us did wild things for sex. But yeah, putting someone in a "you fuck me right now or it's over" situation isn't getting real consent to fuck. And yes while sex is important in a relationship, there's a right and wrong way to go about trying to get on the same sexual page.


True. It isn't simple. But life isn't, and part of being an adult is navigating complex situations.

Yes, there is a right way and a wrong way to get on the same sexual page, but the wrong way does not make it a criminal offense.

And no, you don't get it. The law is not there to make the world into a kindergarten with rounded corners. There is a big gap between behavior I find correct and behavior which is criminal. And what Allin did is in that.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

GTL2 said:


> True. It isn't simple. But life isn't, and part of being an adult is navigating complex situations.
> 
> Yes, there is a right way and a wrong way to get on the same sexual page, but the wrong way does not make it a criminal offense.
> 
> And no, you don't get it. The law is not there to make the world into a kindergarten with rounded corners. There is a big gap between behavior I find correct and behavior which is criminal. And what Allin did is in that.


There's a reason I gave you that link. Emotionally manipulating folk for sex would be considered assault or rape.


----------



## GTL2 (Sep 1, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> There's a reason I gave you that link. Emotionally manipulating folk for sex would be considered assault or rape.


You mean the article written by:
_Crystal Raypole has previously worked as a writer and editor for GoodTherapy. Her fields of interest include Asian languages and literature, Japanese translation, cooking, natural sciences, sex positivity, and mental health. In particular, she’s committed to helping decrease stigma around mental health issues._ 

Wouldn't be my go-to for a legal opinion


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

GTL2 said:


> You mean the article written by:
> _Crystal Raypole has previously worked as a writer and editor for GoodTherapy. Her fields of interest include Asian languages and literature, Japanese translation, cooking, natural sciences, sex positivity, and mental health. In particular, she’s committed to helping decrease stigma around mental health issues._
> 
> Wouldn't be my go-to for a legal opinion


Again there's a reason I gave you that link and yes having sex out of fear would make you a victim.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

RainmakerV2 said:


> At some point there has to be personal responsibility. If you let yourself become so manipulated and obsessed with a person that you'll do anything for them not to leave then some of that is on you. Doesn't make what the guy is doing right, but you're also an adult with free will and functioning brain cells.


You have absolutely no idea what it’s like being in a relationship like that. Absolutely none.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Catalanotto said:


> You have absolutely no idea what it’s like being in a relationship like that. Absolutely none.


I'm ...sorry?


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

RainmakerV2 said:


> I'm ...sorry?


Sorry for not understanding what that kind of relationship like? It’s not as simple as you believe it to be.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Catalanotto said:


> Sorry for not understanding what that kind of relationship like? It’s not as simple as you believe it to be.



I never said it was simple?


----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)

She sounds about as crazy as the hoe stalking Riddle.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

RainmakerV2 said:


> I never said it was simple?


Your post absolutely insinuates such. Perhaps not intentionally, but, placing any kind of blame on the person being abused, whether it’s physically, emotionally or mentally, is a pretty shitty thing to do. Making it out that the one being abused is stupid for not just up and leaving or doing something else about it, yikes.

If that isn’t what you meant by your post, apologies. It certainly comes across real negative like everyone who just “puts up” with these kinds of relationships is an idiot. May have just misread.


----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)

I don't know what's true or what's not, but I don't believe it judging from her initial statement.. She sounds crazy but it's hard to tell from a couple tweets. AEW should look into it.


----------



## MIZizAwesome (Apr 6, 2012)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Also, that's not rape. If a guy says " hey you either let me stick it in your butt or I'm leaving "..and then you voluntarily bend over. I mean..yeah, no.


That's rape. He had her wrapped around his finger with all the verbal abuse. Maybe you need help or to read that again. She feared him leaving , which most people fear if they don't wanna be a lone. Anytime I hear an abuse story or in this case rape. They all fear the partner leaving even when they're bad for them. If she was giving consistent then what do you call that


----------



## GTL2 (Sep 1, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Again there's a reason I gave you that link and yes having sex out of fear would make you a victim.


You seem to have gone from Allin's actions being rape to some general idea of being a victim "out of fear". 

Her fear here is that he might leave her. That's a decision an adult has to make. It may well be a tough one but it's ultimately hers to make.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

GTL2 said:


> You seem to have gone from Allin's actions being rape to some general idea of being a victim "out of fear".
> 
> Her fear here is that he might leave her. That's a decision an adult has to make. It may well be a tough one but it's ultimately hers to make.


Whether it's fear of being raped, fear of losing a job, or fear of losing a relationship being coerced onto sex is assault


----------



## IAmKaim (Jul 7, 2021)

> Also for everyone saying “his ex said he changed” here’s her attacking me saying my rape isn’t valid cause it didn’t happen like hers and completely disregarding the fact that I was under his thumb and stuck with the abuse


Biggest bullshit I've ever read. If someone raped you and you decide to stay with them (and even beg for them to come back after leaving you), then that's on you. I have no sympathy for that idiocy.

Also "Stuck under his thumb"? Lolwut? Wasn't he homeless prior to AEW? Even if he wasn't somehow by this time then I imagine he still wasn't make big $$$ or anything. 

She's full of shit.


----------



## GTL2 (Sep 1, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Whether it's fear of being raped, fear of losing a job, or fear of losing a relationship being coerced onto sex is assault


If you're using Crystal again as a source of legal opinion, I'm not buying it. You have a very broad range of situations there and I don't think they are equivalent.

You have lost all perspective on what it means to be a grown-up.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

GTL2 said:


> If you're using Crystal again as a source of legal opinion, I'm not buying it. You have a very broad range of situations there and I don't think they are equivalent.
> 
> You have lost all perspective on what it means to be a grown-up.


Nah I'm doing the adult thing and acknowledging everything isn't as simple as "just leave". It's common knowledge that relationships aren't that simple. I get it thinking of things beyond physical force as sexual assault is weird, but coercing a yes isn't really a yes.


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

IAmKaim said:


> Biggest bullshit I've ever read. If someone raped you and you decide to stay with them (and even beg for them to come back after leaving you), then that's on you. I have no sympathy for that idiocy.
> 
> Also "Stuck under his thumb"? Lolwut? Wasn't he homeless prior to AEW? Even if he wasn't somehow by this time then I imagine he still wasn't make big $$$ or anything.
> 
> She's full of shit.


You, too, are clueless. Absolutely oblivious to how the human psyche works. I have no sympathy for such idiocy.


----------



## IAmKaim (Jul 7, 2021)

Kopros_The_Great said:


> You, too, are clueless. Absolutely oblivious to how the human psyche works. I have no sympathy for such idiocy.


I've been manipulated by loved ones and had my livelihood dangling over my head with the threat of homelessness before many times. But it's because I gave others that power. At the end of the day though, I have no one but myself to blame because I surrendered that control to people I thought I could trust. 

And those who go crawling back to abuse are 100% at fault. It's not even a discussion.


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

IAmKaim said:


> I've been manipulated by loved ones and had my livelihood dangling over my head with the threat of homelessness before many times. But it's because I gave others that power. At the end of the day though, I have no one but myself to blame because I surrendered that control to people I thought I could trust.
> 
> And those who go crawling back to abuse are 100% at fault. It's not even a discussion.


Doesn't change the fact that the manipulator was a crappy person in the first place.
Some people are not as strong and/or stable as others and need the validation they get from any form of relationship, be it ever so toxic.

As a side note I would like to sincerely congratulate you on making it through this shit. No sarcasm attached.


----------



## IAmKaim (Jul 7, 2021)

Kopros_The_Great said:


> Doesn't change the fact that the manipulator was a crappy person in the first place.
> Some people are not as strong and/or stable as others and need the validation they get from any form of relationship, be it ever so toxic.
> 
> As a side note I would like to sincerely congratulate you on making it through this shit. No sarcasm attached.


I agree. Darby may be a shitty human being. I don't know the dude personally even though I like his character and how he wrestles. But does that warrant cancellation? Does that deem him a rapist? I have to disagree.

And yea, my mental health got fucked big time to the point where I was experiencing physical symptoms and thought I was going to die of a stroke for a year straight. Doing the most basic things was hard and I could barely function as a human being for that entire year. Shit ain't fun. But I'm a grown adult and have two feet. I could have left those situations and removed those people from my life way earlier than I chose to. 

At the end of the day, I am responsible for myself and need to take accountability. We all are and need to because blaming someone else isn't going to improve anyone's life.


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

IAmKaim said:


> I agree. Darby may be a shitty human being. I don't know the dude personally even though I like his character and how he wrestles. But does that warrant cancellation? Does that deem him a rapist? I have to disagree.
> 
> And yea, my mental health got fucked big time to the point where I was experiencing physical symptoms and thought I was going to die of a stroke for a year straight. Doing the most basic things was hard and I could barely function as a human being for that entire year. Shit ain't fun. But I'm a grown adult and have two feet. I could have left those situations and removed those people from my life way earlier than I chose to.
> 
> At the end of the day, I am responsible for myself and need to take accountability. We all are and need to because blaming someone else isn't going to improve anyone's life.


I'm not calling for cancellation, that shit can fuck right off.

I am not judging either of the two, it just amazes me how quickly some people in this forum either dismiss the accusations or want to see Darby's carreer in shambles.

I, too, have had experiences with a master manipulator who destroyed my sister some years ago. I've tried to warn people about him but more and more of my friends kept falling for his plots and nobody would heed my warning. Shit almost cost me all of my social environment, that motherfucker instead managed to turn a lot of my friends against me until my sister finally opened her eyes and started speaking out. Eventually, she left him and recovered, but it cost her a lot of energy to do so.
However, to this day some of my friends still believe I was being "too harsh" in my judgment and want me to cut that asshole some slack. This is why I tend to losing my shit when people defend manipulating pissants.

And yes, Darby is one of the good things AEW have going on rn. I hope.


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Nah I'm doing the adult thing and acknowledging everything isn't as simple as "just leave". It's common knowledge that relationships aren't that simple. I get it thinking of things beyond physical force as sexual assault is weird, but coercing a yes isn't really a yes.


Unfortunately, it's not common knowledge. People have no idea.


----------



## GTL2 (Sep 1, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Nah I'm doing the adult thing and acknowledging everything isn't as simple as "just leave". It's common knowledge that relationships aren't that simple. I get it thinking of things beyond physical force as sexual assault is weird, but coercing a yes isn't really a yes.


We all acknowledge it isn't simple. What you are failing to acknowledge is that part of being an adult is developing an ability to deal with things that aren't simple. One day you might


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

MIZizAwesome said:


> That's rape. He had her wrapped around his finger with all the verbal abuse. Maybe you need help or to read that again. She feared him leaving , which most people fear if they don't wanna be a lone. Anytime I hear an abuse story or in this case rape. They all fear the partner leaving even when they're bad for them. If she was giving consistent then what do you call that


Giving a guy sex because you're afraid of being alone isn't rape. Rape is a big word. People spend half their life or more in jail for rape. (As they should. ) That's why the burden of proof for it is way more than.."oh he had me under his thumb if I didn't do it he'd leave. " Again, that makes Darby Allin a shitty person and a manipulative asshole, but it doesn't make him a a rapist.

Now if during the sex at any point she said no, stop, that she didn't want to, she was crying, etc and he kept going, told her to shut up etc, then you've got a rape case on your hands.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

GTL2 said:


> We all acknowledge it isn't simple. What you are failing to acknowledge is that part of being an adult is developing an ability to deal with things that aren't simple. One day you might


Nah, you're not acknowledging it because you're ignoring the fact that mental and emotional abuse exist to push just be an adult rhetoric.


----------



## IAmKaim (Jul 7, 2021)

Kopros_The_Great said:


> I'm not calling for cancellation, that shit can fuck right off.
> 
> I am not judging either of the two, it just amazes me how quickly some people in this forum either dismiss the accusations or want to see Darby's carreer in shambles.
> 
> ...


I get that and I know where you're coming from. I guess it's impossible to judge unless we have the full story, but something just seems off here and being abusive is one thing, but rape is another. Rape accusations have ruined many people's lives and the term shouldn't be thrown around so loosely.

If she's claiming she was raped and ended up staying with him, wanting to get back with him on several occassions, and even befriended his ex (while she was with Darby) then she's going to need more proof to support that claim because all the evidence we currently have supports that she wasn't.


----------



## GTL2 (Sep 1, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Nah, you're not acknowledging it because you're ignoring the fact that mental and emotional abuse exist to push just be an adult rhetoric.


If you want to show I'm ignoring it, best not quote the sentence where I am explicitly acknowledging it. Life is complicated with plenty of ups and downs and navigating those is essentially what being an adult is about


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

GTL2 said:


> If you want to show I'm ignoring it, best not quote the sentence where I am explicitly acknowledging it. Life is complicated with plenty of ups and downs and navigating those is essentially what being an adult is about


You're saying you acknowledge it while dismissing it lol.


----------



## GTL2 (Sep 1, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> You're saying you acknowledge it while dismissing it lol.


Simply claiming that people mean the opposite of what they say isn't an argument. Do you mean the opposite of everything you have said? 

It does show that you haven't got anything worthwhile to say.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jan 21, 2019)

GTL2 said:


> That stretches the idea of "emotional abuse" to a ridiculous extent. When you can buy into ideas as absurd as that, you can believe anything. Will buying dinner be bribery sex? Using Just For Men deception sex?
> 
> She is a grown woman. It is up to her to decide whether the man in front of her is someone she wants to have sex with. It's not the job of the law to make her life decisions for her.


Dead on balls accurate. These are grown adults and you have a responsibility for your own actions. If this was a court of law, these accusations would get thrown out of court in 2 seconds. I mean, there's a reason that people get tried for allegations in a court of law, and not by some posting on a dipshit social media site like Twitter.

And the main thing here is that Darby has not been found guilty of anything at all. There are 2 sides to every story and Priscilla Kelly, Darby's ex-wife, even posted a very interesting response. Apparently, she was a real victim of the rape, the kind that gets prosecuted in a court of law, and she said that she would never want to even be in the same room with a real rapist. She even said how this woman begged Darby to take her back on numerous occasions. If everyone got accused of rape for yelling at their girlfriend or giving them ultimatums, the jails would be full of regular people who do not even deserve to be there.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

GTL2 said:


> Simply claiming that people mean the opposite of what they say isn't an argument. Do you mean the opposite of everything you have said?
> 
> It does show that you haven't got anything worthwhile to say.


Yeah it is when that's what you're actually doing. If you were actually acknowledging emotional and mental abuse as real things you could see how somebody could consent to sex out of fear of emotional and mental abuse if they say no. These aren't hard things to get, unless you think life is so simple.


----------



## RoganJosh (Jul 15, 2021)

Too many people talking bollocks in this thread from what I can see. Can someone summarise, is Darby a pervert rapist who had sex without consent? If yes what is TK going to do about it?


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

RoganJosh said:


> Too many people talking bollocks in this thread from what I can see. Can someone summarise, is Darby a pervert rapist who had sex without consent? If yes what is TK going to do about it?


No, it is not.


----------



## RoganJosh (Jul 15, 2021)

ProjectGargano said:


> No, it is not.


It is not what?


----------



## GTL2 (Sep 1, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Yeah it is when that's what you're actually doing. If you were actually acknowledging emotional and mental abuse as real things you could see how somebody could consent to sex out of fear of emotional and mental abuse if they say no. These aren't hard things to get, unless you think life is so simple.


You seem to be relying on denying that plainly written words mean what they mean. That, and on legal opinion from an editor of "Goodtherapy". Neither is very sensible.


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

GTL2 said:


> You seem to be relying on denying that plainly written words mean what they mean. That, and on legal opinion from an editor of "Goodtherapy". Neither is very sensible.








Double bind - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





This is what you are doing.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

GTL2 said:


> You seem to be relying on denying that plainly written words mean what they mean. That, and on legal opinion from an editor of "Goodtherapy". Neither is very sensible.







__





Sexual Coercion | RISE






info.umkc.edu













Warning Signs of Sexual Coercion


Learn how to identify sexual manipulation.



www.kmdlaw.com









__





What is Sexual Assault? - Sandhills Community College


Sandhills Community College believes the safety of our students is of utmost importance. That’s why we’re pleased to offer the SafeColleges online training system to our students. Please use the link below to log in... Read more




www.sandhills.edu













Definitions







www.umassd.edu







> Rape is a legal term that is defined in Massachusetts by three elements: penetration of any orifice by any object; force or threat of force; and against the will of the victim or without consent. Consent is informed, freely and actively, given mutually understandable words or actions which indicate a willingness to participate in mutually agreed upon sexual activity. Consent may never be given by minors (in Massachusetts, those not yet 16 years of age), mentally disabled persons, and those who are incapacitated as a result of alcohol or other drug consumption (voluntary or involuntary) or those who are unconscious, unaware or otherwise physically helpless. Consent cannot be given in situations involving coercion, threats, intimidation, or physical force.
> 
> Rape and Sexual assault are crimes of violence and control, using sex acts as a weapon. Rape and sexual assault are not sexually motivated acts; rather, they stem from aggression, rage, sexism, and the determination to exercise power over someone else.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rhetro (Feb 14, 2015)

“I won’t name names” then proceeds to name names.


----------



## GTL2 (Sep 1, 2016)

Kopros_The_Great said:


> Double bind - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please quote anything I've said that matches this description and we'll go from there.


----------



## Mindy_Macready (Jun 12, 2014)

What's with this moron hash tagging Blm on twitter while trolling


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

GTL2 said:


> Please quote anything I've said that matches this description and we'll go from there.


I'm not going to go anywhere with you, I don't like the way you communicate.


----------



## GTL2 (Sep 1, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and your point is?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

GTL2 said:


> and your point is?


That your notion that coercion isn't assault or rape is off.


----------



## GTL2 (Sep 1, 2016)

Kopros_The_Great said:


> I'm not going to go anywhere with you, I don't like the way you communicate.


OK, don't.


----------



## GTL2 (Sep 1, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> That your notion that coercion isn't assault or rape is off.


We were here 2 days ago. Everyone knows emotional manipulation exists. It's not the difficult concept you seem to think it is. Being an adult involves learning to deal with it and making decisions that can be extremely difficult.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

GTL2 said:


> We were here 2 days ago. Everyone knows emotional manipulation exists. It's not the difficult concept you seem to think it is. Being an adult involves learning to deal with it and making decisions that can be extremely difficult.
> View attachment 106047


So again you're showing that you don't understand how coercion via emotional manipulation would be seen as sexual assault or rape despite being given various materials explaining these things. This is despite you claiming to understand emotional and mental abuse exists.


----------



## GTL2 (Sep 1, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> So again you're showing that you don't understand how coercion via emotional manipulation would be seen as sexual assault or rape despite being given various materials explaining these things. This is despite you claiming to understand emotional and mental abuse exists.


We're just going to have to accept that we have different ideas of what constitutes adult behavior, the personal agency associated with it and the degree of responsibility you have for your actions.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

GTL2 said:


> We're just going to have to accept that we have different ideas of what constitutes adult behavior, the personal agency associated with it and the degree of responsibility you have for your actions.


For sure, I'd probably agree with you more if we talking about say hard drug use lol. This I'm more understanding on


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Did she willingly have sex with him or did he force her? If she did, it's not rape. Thinking "I better have sex with my partner or they will eventually leave me for holding out on them and find someone else" is not mental abuse. Sex is a big part of a relationship. They both have a right to leave each other if they are not happy. 

Again, I don't know if any more details have been posted. Did not go through the entire thread of this back and forth bullshit.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

I'm not certain that it's rape, but it's absolutely emotional + mental abuse, and it also has grounds for sexual assault if you coerce someone into agreeing to a sexual encounter, which is what this sounds like if true.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Lorromire said:


> I'm not certain that it's rape, but it's absolutely emotional + mental abuse, and it also has grounds for sexual assault if you coerce someone into agreeing to a sexual encounter, which is what this sounds like if true.



Saying I'm leaving if you don't give me the sex I want, then you give him the sex he wants, isn't an assault. You guys so flippantly throw rape and sexual assault around its crazy. Thats stuff that ruins your life and gets you decades in jail. You have to have more than "I was afraid he was gonna leave." I mean Jesus, if that's all it takes to get someone on rape then we might as well end all sexual activity between people forever. Thats why if I had a son nowadays I would literally have him carry a consent form in his wallet and film the chick signing it. No joke. If she don't wanna sign come home and jerk off.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Saying I'm leaving if you don't give me the sex I want, then you give him the sex he wants, isn't an assault. You guys so flippantly throw rape and sexual assault around its crazy. Thats stuff that ruins your life and gets you decades in jail. You have to have more than "I was afraid he was gonna leave." I mean Jesus, if that's all it takes to get someone on rape then we might as well end all sexual activity between people forever. Thats why if I had a son nowadays I would literally have him carry a consent form in his wallet and film the chick signing it. No joke. If she don't wanna sign come home and jerk off.


The legal definition of emotional sexual assault classes this as a type of sexual assault, so yes, it's assault. Sexual assault =/= rape, so I don't know why you keep saying rape, my man. Just because you hate it doesn't make it not assault.

Say you had a daughter and I was dating her. If I went up to your daughter and "fuck me or I'll cheat on you", that's coercion. If you coerce someone into having sex with you, that's legally assault since it was forced consent. Would you call her stupid if she told you that every single time we fucked it was coerced consent? If I was blackmailing her into consenting, would that still not be assault since it's the same thing?

I think you're misconstruing what assault actually is. It isn't straight up physical or mental abuse, obviously, those are, but there are lesser actions that class as assault too.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Lorromire said:


> The legal definition of emotional sexual assault classes this as a type of sexual assault, so yes, it's assault. Sexual assault =/= rape, so I don't know why you keep saying rape, my man. Just because you hate it doesn't make it not assault.
> 
> Say you had a daughter and I was dating her. If I went up to your daughter and "fuck me or I'll cheat on you", that's coercion. If you coerce someone into having sex with you, that's legally assault since it was forced consent. Would you call her stupid if she told you that every single time we fucked it was coerced consent? If I was blackmailing her into consenting, would that still not be assault since it's the same thing?
> 
> I think you're misconstruing what assault actually is. It isn't straight up physical or mental abuse, obviously, those are, but there are lesser actions that class as assault too.



I would hope I raised my daughter well enough where she wouldn't be that under a man's thumb. But to the point, if I go to my wife or girlfriend and say, "we need to fuck or I'm gonna start getting it elsewhere ", I don't consider that any kind of assault or abuse. I just don't. We just see things differently I guess. Doesnt mean I don't think it's fucked up and I believe Darby Allin is probably not the best person in the world, but I don't think it meets any kind of criminality.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

RainmakerV2 said:


> I would hope I raised my daughter well enough where she wouldn't be that under a man's thumb. But to the point, if I go to my wife or girlfriend and say, "we need to fuck or I'm gonna start getting it elsewhere ", I don't consider that any kind of assault or abuse. I just don't. We just see things differently I guess. Doesnt mean I don't think it's fucked up and I believe Darby Allin is probably not the best person in the world, but I don't think it meets any kind of criminality.


Whether Darby is a good or bad person is irrelevant to out part of this discussion, but yeah, he's probably just a slight douchebag from what we've heard from other people.

Saying you'll go fuck someone else as a matter of fact wouldn't be abuse, no. Saying that in order to get them to consent to fucking you is abuse, that's the difference here.


----------

